# Tail Bobbing but No Illness



## DustyRocco (Jan 2, 2019)

Hello, we have two parakeets. One is about 7 while the other is 5 months old. We took the older one a few months ago because we were concerned about her tail bobbing, but the vet did not detect any illnesses or infections. The vet proscribed her antibiotics and anti inflammatory in just case. Our baby parakeet’s tail began bobbing a month and a half a go. Both of them are very active, eat well and don’t show signs of illness. We don’t use cleaning products or Teflon cookware. Could tailbobbing ever be normal? Or what else could cause it? Thank you!


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Tail bobbing is perfectly normal, as long as it's not severe. While perched, a budgie will use it's tail for balance, which can look worrisome to a new owner. 

Are you able to post a video of it? We can have a look and determine if it's normal or not.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I second Michelle’s post. A slight tail bob at times is normal. Especially when everything else seems fine. 

I wish vets wouldn’t give antibiotics when they’re essentially just guessing. Did you give the meds anyway, or not?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Was the vet you saw an Avian Vet or a regular vet?
Using antibiotics when you are not sure if the budgie has a bacterial infection is not something we recommend.

Antibiotics are not always the answer

When a budgie has extensive tail bobbing - it is over a wide arc - not just a tiny bob which is normal.

Take a look at this video to see what tail bobbing looks like when a bird is actually ill:

[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4lnmi1MEKs"]Budgie with Respiratory Noise & Tail Bob #1 200910 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

